# Car Drama



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I've kept pretty quiet about my car issues here, though very vocal on ToyotaNation. So here is my drama..


In August 2017, Toyota released the 2018 Camry. The states received limited supplies of them. I drove my 2009 Camry 3 hours to a dealer in San Diego that had the ONLY 2018 Camry XSE in Ruby Red *WITHOUT* a sunroof on the west coast. I REALLY wanted that car. I fell in love with the color at the Detroit Auto Show. So, after a long wait and a lot of searching, I found the car and put down a deposit to hold it. The issue at the time was that Toyota stop sales of the 2018 Camry's because so many dealers had a huge overstock of 2017's. The fact that I put a deposit two days before at least guaranteed that I get it. 

So, In September 2018, the car was finally in the state and I headed out to get it. I traded in my 2009 Camry Hybrid for it. (The 2009 needed new batteries, which outweighed the value of the car) 

For the first year, the car was GREAT. I love it so much. But then... One morning, I got in the car, backed out and the dash lit up like a christmas tree. All "Secondary Safety Systems" went offline. The car went into "limp mode" which cuts the power and kills the mileage. After checking code and clearing code, it all worked again. But a month later, it happened again. A few weeks later, it happened a mile from the dealer. So I drove it in all lit up. 

The dealer did the same, checked coded, cleared codes, then they couldn't reproduce it. So they sent me home with the car, asking that I bring it back if it happens again. Well, it did, 4 days later. 

Now, the car is at the dealer, and the dealer has brought in a Factory Engineer to get in to it. 

I just got a call from the dealer. The Factory guy has instructed them to replace the MAP sensor (monitors the Manifold's absolute pressure), They are also replacing the PCM (Yes, the computer that runs the whole damn power train), as well as the whole wiring harness for the engine bay. They are going to have the car for at least a week.

anyway, so I guess I'm grounded for another week, I haven't driven in 4 days as it is. I may take the wife's beast out and do some XL tomorrow morning. Maybe I can get some pity tips.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear you’re having problems with your ride. I must say I try to enjoy when I’m “grounded” and there’s nothing I can do about it. Forced days off are wonderful in my book. 

Hey...how ‘bout you order an ant farm off Amazon to keep you entertained.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Damn... sorry you had to go through that ordeal. Sounds like a "_how many Toyota technicians does it take to change a light bulb?_" joke in real life.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Well, this is dealer visit #12. The last possible chance they have to fix it. (Visits 1 through 6 were all for my stereo being broken)
the last 4 for this issue.

Ants.. grrrr LOL, I've returned to locomotives  thankfully, I can't buy one of those.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

You may want to check your state's lemon laws.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> You may want to check your state's lemon laws.


Unfortunately, CA Lemon law will let the manufacturer off the hook if the car is used for commercial purposes, according to this:

The *California Lemon Law* requires a vehicle manufacturer that is unable to repair a vehicle to conform to the manufacturer's express warranty after a reasonable number of repair attempts to replace or repurchase the vehicle. ... Vehicles purchased or leased for personal, family, or household purposes.
*California Lemon Law - Department of Consumer Affairs*
CA.gov › dca › acp › pdf_files › englemn


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

That's one reason you only buy car worth $3000. Or $4000. So when this happens you dump them


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

But I have children that I love, so I bought a $30,000 car because it of it's optimal price/safety/reliability rating ratio. 
Yes, buying the very first "ruby red" Camry in the state bit me in the ass. But I trust Toyota will make good and fix it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Found out yesterday that my car will be off the road until the dealer replaces the oil pan and drain plug (under warranty) that they apparently cross threaded at my last service. Lost $500 so far in revenue......ah well......


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

My is only costing income. I'm on day 10 of my little time-out. I'm bored off my ass.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I would take them to small claims court for my lost income. Or get them to give me another car to use. If they did the damage you shouldn't have to wait for repair . They can keep the old pan and plug to show them if the have to . Think it's all bs on their part.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got my car back today and was not charged for the repair.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

In a way you were . You lost $500 the income because of something they did


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Well, I got my car back after 10 days. I hope it’s fixed this time. 

Now, if I could get a damn ping! 2 hours and NOTHING.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

whatever you do, don't let the dealership know you are using the car for rideshare

if they find out you can kiss the warranty goodbye


----------

